# Bachmann Colombia or industrial engine tender?



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has one of these tenders that they'd be willing to part with. I need a tender for my 2-6-0 project that's in the model building section of the forum. I have a Big Hauler tender, but it's too big for the engine. I'd rather not build one if I don't have to.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Amber, 
Drop me a line. 
I have a lot of stuff you could use. 
Including the complete tender you need. 

David.


----------

